#          10.3
10.3 


> :
>       'D:\Bases 1c\/1Cv8.1CD'
>  :
>       'D:\Bases 1c\/1Cv8.1CD'


   ,    1..      ?          ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1


 :yes:

----------


## A-buh

!  :   ,      - ,

----------

*A-buh*,    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


     1 ""     ?
  ,   ""         ,   - .
  1.

----------

> 1 ""     ?


   ,  ?  :Smilie:  




> ,


  ,        ..

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://devtrainingforum.v8.1c.ru/for....jsp?id=567526

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- http://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev#conten...B2%D0%BE%D0%B9
............
       1 041 414 (1018 * 1023)  . ,        4 265 631 744 (1018 * 1023 * 4096) .        4-    .
...........

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


,       ?

----------

3    :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 3


    "" .
      .. .

----------

..    ..  ..          ..

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  "  "?

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*,         ..

----------


## Prikum

** ,    chdbfl.exe,     ?    ,        .   1   1  5 ,        .

----------

> 1   1  5 ,


   5   ..      15  20 ..




> chdbfl.exe,


  :Embarrassment:  




> ,        .


 ..     ?   ?

----------


## Prikum

> 5   ..      15  20 ..
> 
>  
> 
>  ..     ?   ?


  ,   chdbfl.exe  !          ,          ?

----------

> ?


?   ?             ?

----------


## Prikum

> ?   ?             ?


     ,      .

----------

*Prikum*,       10.3         ?

----------


## Prikum

> *Prikum*,       10.3         ?


    ?     ,   ,     ,     , 
        ,  , .    ..

----------

1,    ..      .. :Big Grin:   :Smilie: ..     86 .   :Smilie:

----------


## Prikum

> 1,    ..      .. ..     86 .


   ,   ,    100 .

----------

*Prikum*,      ?

----------


## Prikum

> *Prikum*,      ?


    ,         (       Postgree SQL),    !  :Wink:       ,     ,  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 -   " "  "  "      .

http://v8.1c.ru/requirements/

http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/pre...ard/demand.htm

----------


## Prikum

> -   " "  "  "      .
> 
> http://v8.1c.ru/requirements/


    ,    ,   ,  1 !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

